# Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V



## matte1987 (21. September 2011)

*Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V*

Hallo Zusammen!

Bei meinen Eltern herrscht seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass sich der Router (Speedport W 701V) immer wieder automatisch vom Internet trennt...
Das Ganze hält dann ca. 2 min an und auf einmal hat er sich ebenso automatisch wieder mit dem Internet verbunden...
Bisher lief der Kasten eigentlich ohne Störungen, aber das nervt doch jetzt schon ziemlich...
Meine Mom hatte als erstes den Kundenservice angerufen, der jedoch nur meinte, dass es sich um einen Virus auf dem PC handeln könnte und sie für nen gewissen Betrag einen Zusätzlichen Service anbieten, wodurch sie dann auf unser Netzwerk zugreifen könnten, was meine Mom aber ablehnte...
Habt ihr ne Ahnung, an was das liegen könnte? Welche ersten Schritte sollte ich mal durchführen? 
Evtl auch mal den Router neu konfigurieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Grüße Mathias


----------



## Cuddleman (21. September 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V*

Lies mal hier!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...elmaessige-internet-verbindungsabbrueche.html


----------



## Luix (21. September 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V*

Geh mal in die Verwaltung vom Router und poste uns die Logs.

Dann wissen wir ja obs am PC oder am Router liegt


----------



## matte1987 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V*

soweit ganz interessant, wüsste aber nicht, was das mit meinem problem zu tun haben soll... 
ich hab jetzt mal den router komplett resettet und die daten neu eingegeben, mal sehen, ob das was bringt...

€: @luix:

hier die logs:

Es werden alle Systemereignisse des Routers gezeigt.

21.09.11 19:26:11 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
21.09.11 19:20:04 Internetverbindung (Telefonie) wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 91.8.113.46, DNS-Server: 0.0.0.0, 0.0.0.0, Gateway: 0.0.0.0
21.09.11 19:20:00 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 93.199.82.90, DNS-Server: 217.0.43.161 und 217.0.43.177, Gateway: 217.0.119.14, Breitband-PoP: PASR71-se800-B2244460703478
21.09.11 19:19:48 DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 17693/1180 kbit/s).
21.09.11 19:19:31 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
21.09.11 19:19:13 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
21.09.11 19:18:55 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
21.09.11 19:18:38 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
21.09.11 19:18:20 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
21.09.11 19:18:09 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).


ich nehm mal an, das bringt euch jetzt nichts mehr, weil ich den router schon neu aufgesetzt hab, oder?


----------



## SonicNoize (21. September 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V*

Das kann sehr viele Ursachen haben, wichtig ist, dass du erst mal herausfindest, wo das Problem genau liegt. Wenns definitiv nicht der Rechner ist, gibts ja nicht mehr all zu viele Möglichkeiten.

Bei mir wars vor zwei Wochen ähnlich, der Router trennte ständig die Verbindung. Am besten, du tauschst mit einem Freund, Nachbarn oder wem auch immer mal einzeln die Geräte aus, d.h. mal den Splitter vom Kumpel verwenden, etc.. Bei dem Speedport hier waren die Kondensatoren der internen Spannungswandler (handelsübliche Step-Up bzw Step-Down-Wandler) am Ende, und so alt war der auch nicht. Für 2€ beim Elektroladen neue gekauft und ausgetauscht, alles ging wieder. Die Telekom empfiehlt da immer Firmware Updates oder neue Geräte, aber eigentlich darfs nicht sein, dass sowas von jetzt auf nachher kaputt geht.

Wie gesagt, erstmal alle Geräte einzeln tauschen und dann wirst den Fehler schon finden. So viele gibts ja nicht.​


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V*

Router neu konfigurieren schadet jedenfalls nicht. Ist es denn per LAN oder WLAN? Kabel sind auch alle gecheckt worden? Und Router einfach mal aus- und wieder eingeschaltet?


----------



## matte1987 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V*

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es am pc liegt, weil das komplette internet, also wlan und kabelgebunden abgeschaltet wird... 
also kanns meiner ansicht nach nur der router oder der splitter sein...
splitter müsste ich noch einen im haus haben, dann tausche ich den mal aus...

@herbboy: Wlan betreibe ich über einen D-Link router zwecks höherer Reichweite.
1 pc hängt mit kabel dran

€Splitter is kein 2. im haus, also muss ich damit erst mal warten... vl hat ja auch der neustart des routers alles behoben, ansonsten melde ich mich wieder!

Danke erstmal


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. September 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V*

Also wenn das WLAN aus geht und die LAN-Ports sich reseten ist der Router defekt 
Splitter bekommste kostenlos im T-Shop


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. September 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche bei T-Online Speedport W701V*

sachmal, du hast nicht zufälligerweise vdsl 50 ? 
wenn ja kenn ich den fehler, hatte ich selber, wenn du kein vdsl50 hast ignorier den post


----------

